# New Book On FM By National Fibromyalgia Association's President



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to Co-Cure:********************************************************New book on fibromyalgia by National Fibromyalgia Association President, Lynne Matallana*_New Book Explores the Mysteries and Management of Fibromyalgia_In the new book, The Complete Idiot's Guide to Fibromyalgia, (Alpha Books, ISBN: 1-59257-367-3, June 2005) author Lynne Matallana, founder and president of the National Fibromyalgia Association, and medical editors Laurence Bradley, Ph.D., Stuart Silverman, M.D., and Muhammad Yunus, M.D., provides an excellent resource for individuals who've recently been diagnosed with fibromyalgia or have decided to explore newways to actively manage their condition. Cutting through the history and medical jargon found in more exhaustive reference books, the book focuses on the essential information individuals need to know in order to effectively understand and manage the condition. After years of struggling with the condition Matallana herself was finally diagnosed with fibromyalgia in 1995, and in 2001 published the first consumer magazine focusing on the illness - Fibromyalgia AWARE. In addition to an overview of the illness and its symptoms, the book provides invaluable information and advice on how to assemble and lead a team of healthcare providers, and create channels of communication among the team; identify the triggers that worsen symptoms; evaluate which pain medications work best; evaluate the effectiveness of non-medical therapies; and set and track important sleep and diet regimens. It also explains how fibromyalgia is different from the many conditions sufferers may have been misdiagnosed with. There is also comprehensive information on how to develop an exercise routine, monitor progress, and treat overlapping symptoms.*About the author:*Lynne Matallana was diagnosed with fibromyalgia (FM) in August 1995. In 1997, she co-founded the National Fibromyalgia Association (NFA), and in 2001, she published the first-ever consumer magazine to focus on FM, Fibromyalgia AWARE. Ms. Matallana is now president of the NFA, where she focuses her marketing and public relations skills to bring awareness tothe severity of fibromyalgia. She graduated from the University of California, Los Angeles, and the London School of Economics and Political Science. Her personal story and knowledge about fibromyalgia has been featured in hundreds of articles concerning FM and was highlighted in "It's Not All in Your Head," a feature article in the May 2003 issue of Newsweek.*AUTOGRAPHED COPIES*For a limited time, autographed copies of the book are available if ordered from the National Fibromyalgia Association. Visit http://www.fmaware.org/ or call 714-921-0150.*BOOK SIGNING IN VEGAS*Lynne Matallana will also be doing a book signing in Las Vegas on Saturday July 2, 2005 at 2:00 pm at the Borders Express located in the Fashion Show Mall, 3200 So. Las Vegas Boulevard. Joining Matallana is Patti Wright, who will also be signing her new book, "Living with Fibromyalgia."For more information, call Corin Walson at 714-921-0150 orcwalson###fmaware.orgCorin WalsonDirector of Public Relations & Marketing2200 N. Glassell Street, Suite AOrange, CA 92865714.921.0150 TEL714.921.6920 FAXhttp://www.FMaware.org


----------

